
House panel demands briefing from DoJ concerning prosecution of Aaron Swartz - recoiledsnake
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/01/29/house-panel-demands-briefing-from-department-of-justice-concerning-aaron-swartz-prosecution/
======
benwikler
Great that they're probing the reasons for going after him--including whether
his advocacy background was a factor, and why the superseding indictment--when
they upped the felony count from 4 to 13 a year after the first indictment--
was necessary.

